# Want to buy



## imported_Linda (Jun 13, 2009)

My children and I are investigating starting a small scale goat packing business. We have Nigerian dwarf milkers right now and are looking for some young larger breeds. We would like to start with two kids. Can anybody point me in the right direction? 

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## Sophie (May 31, 2009)

Were are you located at?


----------



## GoatyHeavenPackGoats (Jun 2, 2009)

What kind of goats or breeds are you looking for? Do you want them to be able to pack? Bailey


----------



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

I have some young Oberhasli boys that are 4 mounts and have been on many hikes and are great with other animals such as dogs, they cross creeks, and love to follow. i also have to Papered Oberhasli does that are about to kidd, we are looking for packgoating homes for their buck kids, they will be wonderful animals with grest dispositions.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Please don't forget to put your location in sales posts. It's more likely you'll get a respoonse if people know where you are.


----------

